# Trade?



## TCstr8

Looking to try some new stuff. So thought I'd post up a trade of 5 of my favorites right now.

Juarez Toro
Diesel Whiskey Row Robusto
Roma Craft Aquataine Mode 5
Tatuaje K222
Arturo Fuente Shark

What you got? If it's 4-5 new to me, I'll take the trade. Reply here or PM me and let's work something out. 

I'm doing some drunken math that gets me around $40-50 for those 5 I'm offering up, so let's keep it around the same 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

What are u looking for? Can u list some options 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

CgarDann said:


> What are u looking for? Can u list some options
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most likely any of the more boutique stuff. Sorry don't really have a list. I should have probably put some more thought into it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

This is done. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ijones

for some reason I can't find the rules so I hope I'm not out of line looking to trade box of mf Connecticut nyc area


----------

